# Top 20 PC-Spiele: Sims 3 vor Armed Assault 2 und Anno 1404



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Top 20 PC-Spiele: Sims 3 vor Armed Assault 2 und Anno 1404 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Top 20 PC-Spiele: Sims 3 vor Armed Assault 2 und Anno 1404


----------



## Gixxer84 (29. Mai 2009)

wenn ANNO erstmal erschienen ist,ändert sich das wieder...


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. Mai 2009)

Warum ist Sacred 2 eig. so weit unten? Warum ist bei pcgames.de bei diesen Umfragen nicht mal Sacred 2 bei der "meist gespielt" - Liste nicht dabei?
Es ist geil, es iist neu, es wurde schon oft gekauft.

Warum ist das so? Warum wird Sacred 2 so down gemacht? Durch die Patches kaum verbuggt.

Ich hab schonma ne Mail etc. an pcgames etc. geschickt, aber keine Antwort.

 So ein scheiß Service, ihr könnt euch nen neuen ABonnementen suchen wenn man nichtmal Stellungnahme bezieht!!


FEIGE, SCHWACH, LÄCHERLICH


Man ey, das musste ich mal loswerden, das Game ist richtig geil, ich spiele es schon seit Release und ahbe schon 3 andere geworben für Ascaron, man Sacred 2 is so neu und gut, aber keiner würdigt das, nicht einmal eine "seriöse" (das ich nicht lache!) Zeitung. 



mfg -DIVINITY- .  ​


----------



## Zsinj (29. Mai 2009)

wenn man bedenkt das Sims 3 in ner Woche schon erscheint und Anno 1404 erst in ~4 Wochen, ist das schon erstaunlich.
go Anno go


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2009)

-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> FEIGE, SCHWACH, LÄCHERLICH​


Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das dort steht "Verkaufscharts von Amazon". Aber bitte: Jedem soll das Recht auf Selbstdisqualifikation eingeräumt werden.


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. Mai 2009)

Wenn du mein Beitrag richtig gelesen hättest dann wüsstest du das, das was du von mir zitiert ist auf PC Games bezogen ist, nämlich auf die Umfrage, die sie öfters mal machen..

Ich weiß das PCGH diese Charts von Amazon nimmt...

Hat aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun, nicht jeder kauft bei Amazon ein Spiel und bewertet es noch dazu.


----------

